# Prolapsed intestine



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

One of my RETF's has what I am pretty sure is a prolapsed intestine coming out of his cloaca. Does anyone know the treatment for this? Can anyone recommend a decent vet in Brooklyn, NY that treats herps ( without charging an arm and a leg )? 
Thanks


----------



## Red Eye (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a Red Eye and a Tigerstripe have a prolapse before as well. It supposedly brought on by a number of things: Small enclosures, Dirty Enclosures, Stress...

I put mine into a larger enclosure and raised the humidity and watched them for the following weeks. I found that since their bowel was outside that they were always looking dessicated due to their water loss through the exposed bowel. I've also heard it can be "pushed" back into place with gentle manipulation with a q-tip, but I never tried.

Make sure your humidity is high and give them access to lots of clean water to soak in. Hopefully it will retract itself on it's own like mine did.

Best of Luck, Red Eye


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Step one- get it back in. Search under 'rectal prolapse'. It's been discussed before. 
Step two- find the cause (or else it will reoccure)- parasites, stress, diet, inaqequate supllemtation, impaction are up on the list.
Best of luck.
John


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Step 1- I have searched on dendroboard and google and havent found much detail besides that it can be done with a q-tip and vaseline. No details.

Step 2 - I cant really determine the cause as they were adopted from someone over the weekend who had them for a year. I was keeping them in ff containers with moist papertowel while I was getting their viv set back up. I dont imagine it can be impaction as they had nothing to eat in the meantime.

I dont know of a local herp vet but if someone knows one in Brooklyn, NY please let me know. I did read of suggestions using ARS but cant find where to buy it, sugar water but I dont know the actual concentrations and Pedialye but again not enough details. I did find Ed's emergency care sheet but I would like to know more details on how to take care of this in case I dont find a vet.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

http://www.arav.com/

Use it to find a herp vet.

Good luck!


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

I've used it and couldnt find anyone local.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Maybe try contacting the local zoo and see who they use.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Try using some human rectal treatment like prep H. Have used it in the past with about 100% cure rate . Use a moist q tip . 
Hope it works .
Happy frogging , 
Darren Meyer


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

And what? Just rub some on the prolapse? What about soaking the frog in sugar water? Do I still do that ? How much sugar:water ?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Yes, rub or dab the prep h on the prolapse . I have no idea as to the sugar water method .
Happy frogging,
Darren Meyer


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=13081


In RETFs, the underlying condition causing the prolapse needs to be determined and resolved or the condition will reoccur or get worse. 

Prolapses are a medical emergency as the exposed tissue can swell and die. If it dies it has to be surgically removed. 

If you has looked through the ARAV site under the members who are registered living in NY, you would have seen that there are ARAV vets in Staton Island as well as the Bronx.. In any case it doesn't have to be a herp vet as long as the vet is willing to ask a herp vet if there is anything special that needs to be done.. 

Ed


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.

Ed, I did check on that site previously and found the vets you mention but I live and work in Brooklyn and really cant take off work to go to SI or the Bronx so I was hoping to find a vet in Brooklyn. I did post on Craigslist and received a couple of replies.

I went and checked on the frogs today in order to try and temporarily treat it as above and lo and behold the prolapse resolved itself. It is kind of hard for me to pinpoint the cause because as I posted above, all four frogs were adopted from someone who had them for over a year in his (beautiful) viv. The prolapse was discovered ( unfortunately I cant recall if it wasnt there when I picked up the frogs the day before ) while the frogs were all in temporary containers until their viv was set up/ There was no substrate except pt, and no food. If I would have to guess, I would say the stress of being moved into a small container for a few days might have caused the prolapse but because I didnt inspect them close enough to remember if it was there ( it probably was not but I cant recall for certan ) I cant rule out a cause from their original home. I will keep a close eye on them and call a vet if I notice it again. Their new viv has sphagnum over leca and they are fed small crickets, waxworms and small mealworms so I dont think food or substrate will be an issue now. 

Thanks again,
Eric


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry. Here are two other topics that might be of some help.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=66757

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10667

Glad to hear it resolved on its own. LEt us know if anything changes. 
Best of luck.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks Ed but the first link is a deadend and I read the second thread beforehand. There isnt any useful information there, just general suggestions.


----------

